# Popular artists that you have no time for~



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Music is one of the most subjective art forms. You like what you like and you don't have to justify it to anyone: I'm all for that. But, there have to be certain bands/artists that you think "How did they make it: they suck!". Lets hear who they are !?!?

My pick is a Canadian band: 54-40. I have no idea how they ever made it other than the Canadian Content rule: shit band. I've never heard one song that made me want to sing along. And the singer always struck me as an "I'm so awesome!!!" kind of prick.

Your turn!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Granted 54-40 ain't as good as Nickelback but I wouldn't call them shit.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Frank Zappa. He was an irritating individual and so was his "music" if that's what you could call it. There are many who don't agree with this view and others who do. I don't dislike the person, it was his attitude and music I can't stand.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Zappa wasn't all that mainstream but he was pretty good at what he did. Don't turn this into another musician bashing thread, even the stuff you don't like took effort and some kind of talent to accomplish. You don't have to like it but don't tear other peoples accomplishments down.



Steadfastly said:


> I don't dislike the person, it was his attitude and music I can't stand.


This is probably how many feel about you.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

vadsy said:


> Zappa wasn't all that mainstream but he was pretty good at what he did. Don't turn this into another musician bashing thread, even the stuff you don't like took effort and some kind of talent to accomplish. You don't have to like it but don't tear other peoples_* accomplishments*_ down.
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably how many feel about you.


Accomplishments? Anyone can produce noise.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> Accomplishments? Anyone can produce noise.


Many fine musicians, some of whom you might even admire, would disagree - Steve Vai or Adrian Belew to name a couple of ex-band members.

I admit that when I bought Freakout when it was first released, I didn't understand it either. But after a few listens I changed my mind and have been a huge Zappa music lover ever since. I couldn't wait to get his newest releases on the turntable, wondering where he was going to take me next.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Accomplishments? Anyone can produce noise.


It's good to see you back Stead, I missed you adding your opinion on topics discussed here. I was thinking you took some time off to reflect and focus on being a better person, someone who accepts and understands… well, I guess I could hope for next year.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Any "artist" in rap or hip/hop. This is going to get ugly fast. :stirpot:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

J S Moore said:


> This is going to get ugly fast. :stirpot:


Yep.......,


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Bruce Springsteen. I turn him off whenever he's on TV or radio. I really can't see why he is famous and street corner buskers aren't!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Justin Bieber, Nelly Furtado, DOA, Skinny Puppy, any Rap or Hip Hop. Fortunately we have here in Canada many very talented young and not so young artists and they kind of off set the garbage our music promoters throw at us.
I read an article a few days ago that said the band Skinny Puppy was suing the US of A government for using their music without permission, as a form of torture in Guantanamo on suspected terrorists. I couldn't find it just now, if that article was accurate they sure are sorry puppies. How bad is bad when they use your music for torture.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There are a number of popular artists who do nothing for me.
There are others I like.
Too long a list to type out.

And I don't feel like naming any--ultimately I'd probably just come across as jealous.

I don't begrudge them their success and if other people like them--hey-that's their thing, but not mine.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

vadsy said:


> It's good to see you back Stead, I missed you adding your opinion on topics discussed here. I was thinking you took some time off to reflect and focus on being a better person, someone who accepts and understands… well, I guess I could hope for next year.


Yes, I've been out of the country for a couple of months and was too busy to log on.


J S Moore said:


> Any "artist" in rap or hip/hop. This is going to get ugly fast. :stirpot:


I was going to mention these as well but Vadsy is already mad enough at me for disliking that Zappa feller.


Krelf said:


> Bruce Springsteen. I turn him off whenever he's on TV or radio. I really can't see why he is famous and street corner buskers aren't!


I don't see what so many people saw or see in him either but I heard he put on a good show. I've seen him "live" on YouTube and I couldn't see the "good show" part either. He's not terrible IMO but not someone I would prefer to listen to over dozens of others.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

there's always butt hurt in a thread about "your fav band sux".

that said, there are a few that i'll throw out there. i know these people have talent, but for various reasons they just don't do it for me

kurt cobain. - solidly my number one choice for a variety of reasons

green day, especially bja - barely edged out by cobain

springsteen - i dont know if you guys know this, but new jersey was actually going to make "born to run" the state song. someone stepped up and pointed out the lyrics. whoever it was did the world a favor.

the grateful dead - they just dont do it for me. i really tried to like them. i really did.

john lennon - from the beginning, he was the problem.

paul mcartney - the smarmy love songs aside, he's ok as a beatle. people love to call him a great bassist. i have yet to have anyone point out a bass run played by him, that was beyond the ability of an intermediate player. i couldn't point to one either, so even steven.

george thorogood - being a hometown guy, i've met him a few times. he was...less than friendly. others i knew who had encountered him had similar experiences. as a player, sure he can play, i got no beef with the material or his ability. but for whatever reason, he just doesn't do it for me.

joe bonamassa - another guy who's a good player, and plays cool stuff. i couldn't tell you why it does nothing for me. it just don't. but i know with all of the above, i am in the minority.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

(Flame suit on):

RUSH

and, (drum roll)...

the BEATLES


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Trying so hard not to get sucked up in the negativity and defend these great artists.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Cups said:


> Trying so hard not to get sucked up in the negativity and defend these great artists.


Yea, tough one...But I can't hold back on this...I had seen Mr. Zappa and The Mothers of Invention 3 times when he was alive, impeccable performances all of them.....I had many of his albums. I find it hilarious and even harder to understand when some of the great renowned musicians in the world have genuine respect for Frank Zappa and then someone calls his music noise........ And as far as Frank's attitude, he was irreverent, zany and bucked the corporate music scene. However he was a true professional, loved what he did and wrote some of the most memorable music that I had the privilege to enjoy. Diss him all you want, he will always be remembered. RIP


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I know I could just choose to stay out, but want to say that I don't see the point of a thread that's going to do nothing but create hard feelings.

Why the negativity, bagpipe?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Music is one of the most subjective art forms. You like what you like and you don't have to justify it to anyone: I'm all for that. But, there have to be certain bands/artists that you think "How did they make it: they suck!". Lets hear who they are !?!?
> 
> My pick is a Canadian band: 54-40. I have no idea how they ever made it other than the Canadian Content rule: shit band. I've never heard one song that made me want to sing along. And the singer always struck me as an "I'm so awesome!!!" kind of prick.
> 
> Your turn!


Neil Osborne snub you at a party?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

well, I have to thank bagpipe. I brought up 54-40 on youtube cause I really couldn't remember them that well and it lead me down a chain of forgotten Canadian bands from the 80's. Payola$, Northern Pikes, Toronto, etc, etc. I had a great morning!!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_________________


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

nkjanssen said:


> What I have no time for is crapping all over successful artists just because their music doesn't suit my own personal tastes.


We're living in a world where lines of people assemble to kiss the asses of artificially acclaimed celebrities, most of whom are only there based on the work of high powered heavily financed promoters. There are many talented people out there that can't get a break whose skills eclipse those on top. Surely we should have the right to bad mouth those whom we feel have no right to be in the limelight. It would be different if they all got to where they are based on true talent and long hours of work.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

___________________


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

keto said:


> I know I could just choose to stay out, but want to say that I don't see the point of a thread that's going to do nothing but create hard feelings.
> 
> Why the negativity, bagpipe?


took the type right out of my fingers.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

If hating the music of Bruce Springsteen makes me look petty in your eyes, that's fine with me.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_________________


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

If I see a forum which covers topics I find distasteful or unappealing, I avoid them. I don't go on them and trash them.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

You know who I've never gotten the big deal about, Led Zeppelin. I'm pretty sure I'm not the only guy around here who feels that way, truly terrible stuff from those guys, am I right? The only thing worse is the the Stones but thankfully they've stayed relatively obscure. I'm sure the little success the Stones have had is mostly due to marketing wizards and a voodoo hex they put on people otherwise I don't see the appeal.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> You have the right to bad mouth anyone you want. But it definitely looks petty when you do. The Beatles, John Lennon, Nirvana, Frank Zappa, 54/40, Bruce Springsteen, etc., etc... do these people really deserve to be crapped on? From my standpoint it just makes the person doing the crapping seem small-minded and petty.




well for me, i actually have reasons beyond just not liking their music. i feel justified because of my reasons


cobain had contempt for his audience an openly showed it. afaic, that fucker had no right ever taking a dime of anyone's money if he hated them for liking him. worst sin any entertainer can commit, bar none. also, i used to hang with some guys who used to hang with him in seattle while he was coming up. the guy was a bigger dick than layne stayley, and nearly as bat shit crazy as the woman he married. how grohl and novelesik put up with him is beyond my comprehension.

thorogood is an asshole, on 3 occasions i met him, all 3 times he was a dick. i hung out with a buddy who rented an apt from him, he was an asshole to that guy too. being from the same town as him i could tell lots more stories like these. there have been many times i have been places where he was and saw him being a prick to someone. also, he's a meat and potatoes player. he's good but he's nothing special - if it wasn't for bo didly and john lee hooker, lonesome george would still be in newark, playing klondike kate's for college kids.

john lennon caused a shitload of trouble for the beatles and generally lived life in a shit storm because he was a loud-mouthed dirty hippy who refused to get along or play nice. also his wife was a kappa/yokai masquerading as human.

green day and billie joe armstrong - i mean really, if i have to explain this one, you wouldn't understand the answer anyhow. 


i could have also mentioned the various child molesters like pete townshend, gary glitter and dave holland, but i figured they were too easy.

bnonamassa and the grateful dead, i have no argument with those guys, and frankly i couldn't tell you why i don't like them. i just can't help it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds like you're just mad for the sake of being mad, and possibly jealous though I can't prove it, you should listen to some Grateful Dead and mellow out a bit.

Also, does anyone dislike Pink Floyd as much as I do? I found the following by randomly and angrily mashing the keyboard while on the Google homepage, I'm sure many on here will support what this guy has to say..,

Floyd is the ultimate in smarmy, mellowed-out, overproduced, self-indulgent, snide elevator-music studio drivel for people that really don't like rock and roll in the first place. Listening to Pink Floyd is like being forced to ingest Thorazine capsules in a dark depressing room with a TV set put on its' side showing a test pattern and then being suddenly told in a deep condescending voice that your parents have just been killed in a car crash. Then someone else tells you that everything is still OK though, in the ever-existing-time-space-cosmos or some such pseudo-intellectual crap. Sorry all of you elitist pen-clicking audiophiles and wannabee introspective new age spiritualists and former peyote burnouts, PINK FLOYD TOTALLY SUCKS AND ALWAYS WILL! GONG!



cheezyridr said:


> well for me, i actually have reasons beyond just not liking their music. i feel justified because of my reasons
> 
> 
> cobain had contempt for his audience an openly showed it. afaic, that fucker had no right ever taking a dime of anyone's money if he hated them for liking him. worst sin any entertainer can commit, bar none. also, i used to hang with some guys who used to hang with him in seattle while he was coming up. the guy was a bigger dick than layne stayley, and nearly as bat shit crazy as the woman he married. how grohl and novelesik put up with him is beyond my comprehension.
> ...


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i could have also mentioned the various child molesters like pete townshend, gary glitter and dave holland, but i figured they were too easy.


Townshend was cleared of all charges. Spewing misinformation discredits your posts.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

vadsy said:


> Also, does anyone dislike Pink Floyd as much as I do? I found the following by randomly and angrily mashing the keyboard while on the Google homepage, I'm sure many on here will support what this guy has to say..,
> 
> Floyd is the ultimate in smarmy, mellowed-out, overproduced, self-indulgent, snide elevator-music studio drivel for people that really don't like rock and roll in the first place. Listening to Pink Floyd is like being forced to ingest Thorazine capsules in a dark depressing room with a TV set put on its' side showing a test pattern and then being suddenly told in a deep condescending voice that your parents have just been killed in a car crash. Then someone else tells you that everything is still OK though, in the ever-existing-time-space-cosmos or some such pseudo-intellectual crap. Sorry all of you elitist pen-clicking audiophiles and wannabee introspective new age spiritualists and former peyote burnouts, PINK FLOYD TOTALLY SUCKS AND ALWAYS WILL! GONG!


I actually like most or at least half of Pink Floyd's music. I feel they are real musicians and not just guitarists, pianists, etc. But you are free to choose what you like and don't like. You can even like Frank Zappa's stuff in you wish.:smile-new:


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

The title of your thread says it all, anything after that is _personal opinion._ There is a ton of stuff out there that I don't particularly like, I just don't listen to it although there are thousands of others that will.I don't understand how some people can _put down_ an artist or their music. Dislike, be offended by,not interested in, is your prerogative, but to sling shit-isms is below grade, from where I'm standing.
Crap to some is cream to others. To quote some friends of mine............












I'm just thankful that I'm standing on high ground and don't have to smell the stuff that's being spread.
'nuff said from here.
Cheers, D.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

In my case it's easier to type 4 letters than 7. Hate is a strong word, especially when levelled against something like music which is essentially created to bring happiness into people's lives. I stand corrected.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Kiss. I just don't get it. All my friends were digging Kiss and I was listening to Rory Gallagher.

Springsteen. I just don't get it. All my friends were digging Springsteen and I was listening to The Dire Straits.

Guns & Roses. I just don't get it. All my friends were listening to Guns & Roses and I was listening to Led Zeppelin.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Mooh said:


> Kiss. I just don't get it. All my friends were digging Kiss and I was listening to Rory Gallagher.
> 
> Springsteen. I just don't get it. All my friends were digging Springsteen and I was listening to The Dire Straits.
> 
> ...


 and your point is??


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

What I don't get is when people get personally offended that your musical tastes don't align perfectly with theirs.
I had a friend who shared some similar tastes in music, but if you had a different favorite song by a band you both liked he was offended by that, even if you liked the song that was his favorite.

We wound up not discussing certain bands a lot.


I'm sure if I listed some of my favorite musicians there would be some here who wouldn't like them--and vice versa.
In fact some of the Popular artists listed that people don't like, I do.

But that's okay.

As I pointed out before, there are many popular artists I don't like.

But there's no reason to get upset over who someone else likes or doesn't like.


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

Mooh said:


> Kiss. I just don't get it. All my friends were digging Kiss and I was listening to Rory Gallagher.
> 
> Springsteen. I just don't get it. All my friends were digging Springsteen and I was listening to The Dire Straits.
> 
> ...


what he said.

and for the record, zappa's a fekking genius


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

That's why there's the old Latin Maxim "_*De gustibus non est disputandum."

*_Literally, t_here is no argument in matters of taste_.

If everybody liked the same thing, it would be a very boring world.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Krelf said:


> If everybody liked the same thing, it would be a very boring world.


Unless everyone liked what *I* liked! Then it would be awesome.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Silent Otto said:


> what he said.
> 
> and for the record, zappa's a fekking genius


Ah, I was going to give your post a "like". Then I saw your opinion on Zappa and realized you must have had a serious head injury in he past.:smiley-faces-75:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Frank Zappa. He was an irritating individual and so was his "music" if that's what you could call it. There are many who don't agree with this view and others who do. I don't dislike the person, it was his attitude and music I can't stand.


I totallly 110% disagree with you. I really like him as an artist and a creative genius, but don't think that much of him at a person.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Power couples - Jay-Z and Beyonce. Carey and Cannon. Kanye and Kim (but Kim is a talentless non artist tho')


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Power couples - Jay-Z and Beyonce. Carey and Cannon. Kanye and Kim (but Kim is a talentless non artist tho')


How about Johnny and June. (Cash and Carter for you youngsters)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Krelf said:


> If everybody liked the same thing, it would be a very boring world.


I've said the same thing myself on several occasions, so I definitely agree.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Frank Zappa. He was an irritating individual and so was his "music" if that's what you could call it. There are many who don't agree with this view and others who do. I don't dislike the person, it was his attitude and music I can't stand.


There's actually a lot of his instrumental music that is staggeringly beautiful. I'll agree that if one requires steady rhytms and no dissonance in order to find music enjoyable, well, a chunk of his work is going to be a little too "20th century" for that. And if one cleaves towards lyrics that are more sentimental, and not as "dirty", you will come up short in his case. But in between all of that is stuff that is as gorgeous as you're likely to find in orchestral music over the last 500 years. Yes, it can be hard to find, but it's there.

I had the honour and pleasure of interviewing him in 1969 (my consolation prize for missing Woodstock), and while he could be terrifyingly sarcastic, and as bombastic as, say, Bill Maher, he had a remarkable work ethic, and if you got him interested in something, he was a very pleasant and generous conversant.

But he was so prolific that there are about a half-dozen Frank Zappas, and sometimes people only get to hear, and hear about, the one/s that are most annoying to them. This excellent 3-part documentary on him brings that out. Marimba player Ruth Underwood has a lot of very nice segments where she dissects many of the orchestral segments that he wrote for her. https://www.prx.org/pieces/40291


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> and your point is??


Among my peers, I seem to be the odd man out, liking artists who are popular elsewhere or with other people. No hate, just a fundamental lack of understanding why those artists are popular. It's hard to qualify taste, but it's one thing to be derivative and another thing altogether to be uninpired and uninspiring. Ymmv, naturally.

Oh, and as for Zappa, the man was astoundingly creative. Some of his stuff was just too odd for me like Weasels Ripped My Flesh, but virtually everything else I find accessible and listenable. Mind you, I could go back and listen to Weasels again and change my mind...Zappa can do that to a guy.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Once upon a time - perhaps 1970 - I thought Elton John was alright, but the last 40 years since that time, I honestly couldn't see what the fuss was about.

It never dawned on me until he was interviewed on Elvis Costello's "Spectacle" show, and gave credit to Laura Nyro as an early inspiration, that the only stuff of his, or bits in his songs, that I _really_ liked were those that reminded me of Laura Nyro. Funny, I liked her a lot, and just never made the connection at the time.

I find I don't have much time for most popular dance artists. A lot of electronica leaves me cold. I like the most recent Daft Punk album, but that's probably because of Nile Rodgers.

The other day, my son was working in the kitchen and had his bluetooth speaker going, playing a shuffle mix from his phone of a lot of the sorts of "urbane" bands you'll find on SNL or Much (when they actually play music). So he's got F.U.N., and Imagine Dragons and Vampire Weekend, and a bunch of others. And after about an hour of it, I turned to him and said "I don't mean to be critical, but as well-played and well-produced as all this stuff is, it just feels...hollow. Like there's nothing really there."...which he sheepishly agreed with.

Speaking of nothing there, I do not get what the deal is with Tegan and Sara *at all*. If you've heard the first 15 seconds of anything of theirs, you've heard the *whole tune*. As a devoted CBC listener, I get exposed to their stuff a lot, and I keep waiting, thinking "Okay, this is just the intro. They'll get to the song eventually." But they never do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> .. his wife was a* kappa/yokai * masquerading as human.


I had to google it.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

The new Teagan and Sara album is very "hits" oriented. Sainthood is an awesome album. 

My 12 year old son listens to a lot of rap. The heavy stuff - Eminem and Dr Dre, B.O.B and the like. A lot of it is really good. Every once in a while I'll hear a song that is really disrespectful to women or is homophobic (of course you can say the same thing about rock and roll or any genre) but I have a talk with him about it and let him listen to what he wants. I won't censor. 

Probably along the same lines as me listening to Iron Maiden and Guns n' Roses when I was his age.

I think the original topic could be discussed civilly but the personal and disrespectful nature of some of the posts left me not wanting to respond. Also I've learned over the years that "virtual" arguing doesn't change anybody's mind; I could name a half dozen brilliant MacCartney bass lines but they won't be listened to.

- - - Updated - - -

Here Mark. If you don't like this song you probably won't like T and S:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXKEYo98ybE


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> There's actually a lot of his instrumental music that is staggeringly beautiful. I'll agree that if one requires steady rhytms and no dissonance in order to find music enjoyable, well, a chunk of his work is going to be a little too "20th century" for that. And if one cleaves towards lyrics that are more sentimental, and not as "dirty", you will come up short in his case. But in between all of that is stuff that is as gorgeous as you're likely to find in orchestral music over the last 500 years. Yes, it can be hard to find, but it's there.
> 
> I had the honour and pleasure of interviewing him in 1969 (my consolation prize for missing Woodstock), and while he could be terrifyingly sarcastic, and as bombastic as, say, Bill Maher, he had a remarkable work ethic, and if you got him interested in something, he was a very pleasant and generous conversant.
> 
> But he was so prolific that there are about a half-dozen Frank Zappas, and sometimes people only get to hear, and hear about, the one/s that are most annoying to them. This excellent 3-part documentary on him brings that out. Marimba player Ruth Underwood has a lot of very nice segments where she dissects many of the orchestral segments that he wrote for her. https://www.prx.org/pieces/40291


What is most annoying about Zappa is he thought too much of himself and was always ready to let others know.......and he did. Why would I waste time on an individual like that? I don't.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Some of this thread appears to judge the _personality_ of the artist ahead of what they _produce_. I fall victim to this, e.g.. I will not give a moment's notice to those clown-face fools with their flamethrowers.

An advantage we have in Classics is that we often form our preference without much/any prior knowledge of the composer, maybe reading up on his reputation sometime afterward - a blind impression of music.

We should split this thread into:

A. Terrific music produced by total a-holes

and,

B. Charming people who can't write, or play sh-t


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

J S Moore said:


> Any "artist" in rap or hip/hop. This is going to get ugly fast. :stirpot:


This x10, LOL. 

Bieber, Nickleback and all of their clones. Willie Nelson, half of Garth and Brooks.

I'd better stop there.

btw - I don't "hate" these people, I just don't listen to them. 

I prefer to know someone first hand before i choose to hate them


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hardasmum said:


> Townshend was cleared of all charges. Spewing misinformation discredits your posts.


did you even do any research beyond learning he was aquited? 

he, pete himself, admitted to having child porn. he claims he was doing research. bullshit. he's a fucking pedo. 
i gave no misinformation at all. the pervert was on the national sex offender's registry in 2 countries for over 5 yrs. i know what i'm talking about. do you?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> did you even do any research beyond learning he was aquited?
> 
> he, pete himself, admitted to having child porn. he claims he was doing research. bullshit. he's a fucking pedo.
> i gave no misinformation at all. the pervert was on the national sex offender's registry in 2 countries for over 5 yrs. i know what i'm talking about. do you?


Without first hand proof outside of press editorials, sensationalistic reporting and 3rd party articles, I'm not sure how your conclusions are anything more than subjective opinions opposing others' subjective opinions.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

J-75 said:


> Some of this thread appears to judge the _personality_ of the artist ahead of what they _produce_. I fall victim to this, e.g.. I will not give a moment's notice to those clown-face fools with their flamethrowers.
> 
> An advantage we have in Classics is that we often form our preference without much/any prior knowledge of the composer, maybe reading up on his reputation sometime afterward - a blind impression of music.
> 
> ...


I find it very common that, once a person has a reason, legitimate or not, accurate or not, to dislike an artist, it becomes harder for them to take that artist's work at face value. Of course what exacerbates it is that if the artist has received any acclaim, then the acclaim is treated as undeserved, which only makes one dislike them more...and so the vicious cycle begins. That's not a criticism of anyone, just a casual observation of a quirk of human nature.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Among my peers, I seem to be the odd man out, liking artists who are popular elsewhere or with other people. No hate, just a fundamental lack of understanding why those artists are popular. It's hard to qualify taste, but it's one thing to be derivative and another thing altogether to be uninpired and uninspiring. Ymmv, naturally.
> *
> Oh, and as for Zappa, the man was astoundingly creative*. *Some of his stuff was just too odd for me* like Weasels Ripped My Flesh, but virtually everything else I find accessible and listenable. Mind you, I could go back and listen to Weasels again and change my mind...Zappa can do that to a guy.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Ya, I think the problem with some of that "astoundingly creative" stuff is, to many, it just comes off as "weird". Im in that camp that sees zappa that way. What I cant figure out about that kind of artist is, are they just naturally weird, or do they do it for effect?

Lots of interesting mentions in this thread. I never got into 54-40 either, just seemed like a typical CRTC benefactor to me. But I also never understood what was so great about Blue Rodeo either....definitely not my wheelhouse.
Elvis Costellos success always surprised me as well.
Springsteen IMo is incredibly over-rated for someone who hasnt done anything noticeable in 25yrs. Really milking Born to Run, IMO.

And I'd agree with others, that todays pop artists don't do anything to impress me....but I suspect they aren't trying to.
I think the record labels have caught on that changing demographics in the US, ie. growing populations of latinos and blacks, youth with more discretionary spending power, pretty much dictates that if you want to succeed in pop/top 40 music, any song you do must have a dance beat and a "featuring" of a rap artist, even if it wasn't originally written in that way.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Interesting, lots of artists I like don't SEEM to have personalities I'd enjoy, and vice versa. I have no empirical evidence either way, and I'm only a degree or two of separation from a few. Judge not lest ye be judged, I was taught, especially when ye have nothing to go on.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Interesting, lots of artists I like don't SEEM to have personalities I'd enjoy, and vice versa. I have no empirical evidence either way, and I'm only a degree or two of separation from a few. Judge not lest ye be judged, I was taught, especially when ye have nothing to go on.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


hmmm...maybe I misunderstood the OP. Is the question "name bands/artists whos work you have no time for, OR name artists/bands whose personas/attitude you have no time for?
I thought it was the former, but now Im a little fuzzy, as it feels like the latter is also part of the mix.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Diablo said:


> hmmm...maybe I misunderstood the OP. Is the question "name bands/artists whos work you have no time for, OR name artists/bands whose personas/attitude you have no time for?
> I thought it was the former, but now Im a little fuzzy, as it feels like the latter is also part of the mix.


I was stating it both ways (hence the vice versa) to illustrate the futile, irreconcilable nature of it all.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I like metal. I like various forms of punk rock. I will take my friends bands over the radio, because I like my friends and 95% of the time I like their music as well. 

I dont have time for pretty much anything that falls into the "popular-on-air" category. I need to make time to find new artists and bands to enjoy in the genres that I do enjoy, because there are a lot I'm missing out on. 

I don't hate popular music or the artists. Due to repeated play at work (radio) and at home ("country" radio) I am sick of a lot of songs. It was not my first choice since about 2002.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Again, someone I disagree with completely.



J-75 said:


> (Flame suit on):
> 
> RUSH
> 
> ...


- - - Updated - - -



J-75 said:


> We should split this thread into:
> 
> A. *Terrific music* produced by total a-holes


I would put Frank in that category, well maybe not total,.. and James Brown too.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> did you even do any research beyond learning he was aquited?
> 
> he, pete himself, admitted to having child porn. he claims he was doing research. bullshit. he's a fucking pedo.
> i gave no misinformation at all. the pervert was on the national sex offender's registry in 2 countries for over 5 yrs. i know what i'm talking about. do you?


Maybe you should do some research besides Wikipedia. I suspect you skim a couple of sentences and then make your assumptions. 

He NEVER admitted to having child porn, no porn was found on any of his computers, his research was about exposing the way in which suppliers of child pornography online are paid through reputable means (why else would he use his own credit card?!). He had already been a benefactor of anti-child abuse programs including therapy for adults abused as children. 

He was only put on the sex offender's registry because he didn't want to take the case to court (which he has subsequently admitted to regretting) and his being listed was precautionary.

People are accused of crimes on the front page and acquitted somewhere in the middle of the paper in very small font.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

J-75 said:


> We should split this thread into:
> 
> A. Terrific music produced by total a-holes
> 
> ...


There are certainly examples of both, but there are also examples of charming people who are talented (I have met some) and also total doorknobs who have little or no talent.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Diablo said:


> hmmm...maybe I misunderstood the OP. Is the question "name bands/artists whos work you have no time for, OR name artists/bands whose personas/attitude you have no time for?
> I thought it was the former, but now Im a little fuzzy, as it feels like the latter is also part of the mix.


As to the former, and considering that we are all primarily here for guitar/bass interests (ie. instrumental, as opposed to vocal), and, when one thinks of the _whole as being the sum of its parts_:

Who here, cannot name five drummers in your nearest city who could make Ringo sound pathetic?
Ditto re: Paul on bass.
Add the two remaining mediocre rhythm strummers - I'm sure we probably need not look beyond this forum membership to show _them_ up.

Please explain where my math doesn't add up correctly.

Before anyone opens up about _songwriting_, eg. Yesterday, Michelle, Imagine, etc. (BTW, am I the only one who has suspected ghost writers for some of these?), I'll remind you that these guys were already famous from the likes of "She Loves You", "Twist and Shout", various luke-warm covers, and bubble gum hits. Later, they recorded many, many tunes which were based on "Oom-Pa" marching rhythms, etc., rendering them virtually un-danceable (is that a word?). You may say - "so what?", but what had preceded this period was a succession of very rhythmic, very danceable genres: Rockabilly, Rock&Roll, Doo-***, Blues-Rock, Latin-fusion, Surf, etc. - It's like they removed a dimension out of music. I guess it was in keeping with the times, though:- war, civil unrest, etc. - serious times. One's mood changes were acquired via "uppers" and "downers", rather than changes in dance tempo. Fun had left the room.

Once they had really gained momentum, there was virtually nothing that they could produce that wasn't successful, largely because their cult-like following was excusing their material by looking for 'secret meanings' in alternate lyrical interpretations, ultimately to the point of playing the vinyl backwards.

I grew up recognizing three pillars of popular music: Melody, Harmony, and Rhythm - lyrics were inconsequential, sometimes to the point of big-selling 'instrumental' hits. Meanwhile, the 'Fab Four' were popularizing music often _based_ on _lyrics_, - particularly for their novelty value. Is that music? To me, if you want to focus on lyrics, read a book, or better still, a poem.

Ever take time to assess the contribution from orchestral, 'ghost' musicians in their product- keyboards, cellos, violins, brass, woodwinds? When a Beatles fan is at home, listening and appreciating one of their later, big hits, what is he/she _actually_ listening to?

Note:- I'm NOT trying to antagonize, or do battle. I REALLY DO hear, and see it this way, so please keep calm. If the above is not logical, where is it wrong? As I've never been a fan, I admit to being ignorant of in-depth, fan-level knowledge about the make up, and history of this band and its members.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Donna Summers was another popular recording artist. If the radio was on and she was being played, the radio went off or changed to another station. It's not that she couldn't sing because she could but most of the music she sang had no lyrical depth IMO.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

You know who else is absolutely terrible and possibly a terrorist? Raffi! That's the dude who sings kids songs about fruit and whales. I should say I've done no research and have nothing to base my wild accusations on but since this is the internet I'm just going to randomly throw out everything I can after 3 beers and a little bout of boredom.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

vadsy said:


> You know who else is absolutely terrible and possibly a terrorist? Raffi! That's the dude who sings kids songs about fruit and whales. I should say I've done no research and have nothing to base my wild accusations on but since this is the internet I'm just going to randomly throw out everything I can after 3 beers and a little bout of boredom.


I KNEW IT!!!! Scuzzy bastard...


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

J-75 said:


> Before anyone opens up about _songwriting_, eg. Yesterday, Michelle, Imagine, etc. (BTW, am I the only one who has suspected ghost writers for some of these?),


5 billion people in this world ( Ive asked them all).... YES you do stand alone on this one.

G.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> cobain had contempt for his audience an openly showed it. ...... the guy was a bigger dick than layne stayley, and nearly as bat shit crazy as the woman he married.....
> thorogood is an asshole, on 3 occasions i met him, all 3 times he was a dick. i hung out with a buddy who rented an apt from him, he was an asshole to that guy too......
> john lennon caused a shitload of trouble for the beatles and generally lived life in a shit storm because he was a loud-mouthed dirty hippy who refused to get along or play nice.


i dont see how a persons lifestyle or personality would matter when listening to the music they made, but whatever.
nirvana and alice in chains are really the most modern popular bands that i actually listen to.
'facelift' and 'bleach' are all time favourites of mine.
thorogood i dont listen to- no hate, i just dont find his stuff interesting.
i love the beatles- all their albums.



> Also, does anyone dislike Pink Floyd as much as I do?


i dont like floyd much. piper at the gates is good. but i never cared for the rest. the elevator music remark pretty much sums it up for me.

theres a guy on this board who doesnt like zappa lol-
thats funny.
maybe we should play him some beefheart-

[video=youtube;HpdvfTlKjP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpdvfTlKjP8[/video]


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

If this is someone's idea of elevator music, I'm riding it till the song's over.









Pink Floyd - Sorrow - YouTube


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

fraser said:


> i dont see how a persons lifestyle or personality would matter when listening to the music they made, but whatever.
> nirvana and alice in chains are really the most modern popular bands that i actually listen to.
> 'facelift' and 'bleach' are all time favourites of mine.
> thorogood i dont listen to- no hate, i just dont find his stuff interesting.
> ...


The Zappa clip is epic. Thank's for that!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> If this is someone's idea of elevator music, I'm riding it till the song's over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol- 
you respond by playing a perfect example of what im talking about.
im sorry, i dont mean to be offensive,
but i cant listen to that.



> The Zappa clip is epic. Thank's for that!


say mario- is that you in your avatar?
not how i pictured you.
wanna hang out?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

fraser said:


> say mario- is that you in your avatar?
> not how i pictured you.
> wanna hang out?


I can guarantee you it's NOT. If it was then my wife wouldn't let me hang out with him now, LOL.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> You know who else is absolutely terrible and possibly a terrorist? Raffi! That's the dude who sings kids songs about fruit and whales. I should say I've done no research and have nothing to base my wild accusations on but since this is the internet I'm just going to randomly throw out everything I can after 3 beers and a little bout of boredom.


You reminded me of a column that appeared in National Lampoon: "_My Meter is Running_, by Bernie X". The column was actually written by Gerry Sussman. "Bernie X" was a foul-mouthed New York cabbie, who was a BS-er supreme, and would recount tales of his high-profile conquests to his customers, often about starlets, and ending with phrases like "Yeah, I f***ed them. _Somebody_ had to.", where he was exhausted and fed up from...all these sexual obligations.

*James Brown*: Another person I had the honour of meeting and interviewing (he autographed my copy of _Live at the Apollo_). A guy who could be charming and genuine at times, but who had a hard life coming up, and was surrounded by folks who told him he was wonderful, and let him get away with all sorts of crap, some of which resulted in him going to jail. So, not always a nice person.

A deep thinker? Hard to say, but I suspect not often. The result is that he had some streaks of brilliance and originality, surrounded by vast expanses of blandness. A lot of his stuff I can't listen to, but the segments I respect, I respect deeply.

*The Rolling Stones*: Once upon a time, there was nothing more quintessentially "rock" than Charlie Watts' loose high-hat. You listen to the high-hat and snare on "Get off of my cloud", and baby THAT is rock. But their last 25 years have been like a louder version of the Beach Boys, or the Platters or Ink Spots. It just seems like the same regurgitated cud, chewed over and over and over. A couple of good hooks here and there, but inserted into the same old same old; precious little musical progress or inroads.

And yes, even *Bruce Springsteen *is driving "to the left of the slash" these days. I doubt that I'll ever stop respecting the guy's sincerity and ethic, and his stage shows are certainly one of the best values for your concert dollar. But there's only so long you can milk those same few chords, and present it if its new. So, I'm not nearly as thrilled by the prospect of a new release from him as I might have been 25 years ago.

Finally, for whatever reasons (usually because it's vapid material), I cannot work up ANY sort of enthusiasm for the vast crop of divas: Carey, Aguilera, Madonna, Gaga, Beyoncé, Houston, et al. Give me somebody who sings the damn song, and leaves out the voco-rococco acrobatics and the visual stuff.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I just want to take a minute and explain, I'm a fairly sarcastic individual and anything I've put into this thread has been to fill space between the real complaints. Pink Floyd is fantastic, I'm still chasing Gilmour fuzz tones and reintroduced a compressor into my rig because of the great music I've heard. Led Zeppelin, when I heard these guys I got serious about learning to play guitar as a kid. It was Jimmy Page who probably had the most influence on me in the first few years and it was through Zeppelin that I looked a little further into older blues. The Rolling Stones, an amazing run with a fun catalog of songs and stories that make you wonder if Keith is a robot? 54-40, fun party band with a fair amount of catchy radio tunes, don't mind them at all. I even have to give props to Raffi and Nickelback, kinda. All of these folks did something and figured out how to get in with the popular market, which is something I would have loved to do back in the day.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for posting this, I couldn't agree more. I was wondering how to phrase this yesterday and then got sidetracked. Perfectly put!

Now Ann Wilson, Grace Slick, Janice Joplin, are another matter entirely. Lots of others I could mention, including people like Petulia Clark, Aretha Franklin, and Dusty Springfield. Awesome voices that they controlled as required by the song. I likely wouldn't have included Whitney Houston in your list.



mhammer said:


> Finally, for whatever reasons (usually because it's vapid material), I cannot work up ANY sort of enthusiasm for the vast crop of divas: Carey, Aguilera, Madonna, Gaga, Beyoncé, Houston, et al. Give me somebody who sings the damn song, and leaves out the voco-rococco acrobatics and the visual stuff.


- - - Updated - - -

We probably DO need a sarcasm smily, I'm about as sarcastic as you can get and it doesn't always come across that way on the interweb 



vadsy said:


> I just want to take a minute and explain, I'm a fairly sarcastic individual and anything I've put into this thread has been to fill space between the real complaints. Pink Floyd is fantastic, I'm still chasing Gilmour fuzz tones and reintroduced a compressor into my rig because of the great music I've heard. Led Zeppelin, when I heard these guys I got serious about learning to play guitar as a kid. It was Jimmy Page who probably had the most influence on me in the first few years and it was through Zeppelin that I looked a little further into older blues. The Rolling Stones, an amazing run with a fun catalog of songs and stories that make you wonder if Keith is a robot? 54-40, fun party band with a fair amount of catchy radio tunes, don't mind them at all. I even have to give props to Raffi and Nickelback, kinda. All of these folks did something and figured out how to get in with the popular market, which is something I would have loved to do back in the day.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh there's some of Janis Joplin's oeuvre that was seriously wince-inducing, and some of Whitney Houston's stuff that was spot on. And as sworn to Aretha-allegiance as I am, there's also stuff of hers that makes me wince. Same goes for Laura Nyro, who normally shakes me to my soul.

Now Dusty Springfield...well it's a good thing she was gay and is dead or else my marriage would have broken up. Just one of the sexiest voices going. Kind of the Peggy Lee of her generation.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

______________


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

There is no greatest, only favourites.



nkjanssen said:


> It's interesting how "bands who suck / guitarists who suck" threads inevitably end up listing all the same artists as "greatest band / greatest guitarists" threads.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Steadfastly said:


> Frank Zappa. He was an irritating individual and so was his "music" if that's what you could call it. There are many who don't agree with this view and others who do. I don't dislike the person, it was his attitude and music I can't stand.


I have seen this reference to Zappa before. I think you also hate George Carlin. Like Carlin, Zappa was raw and told it like it was. Political and had no use for religion. I can get where you don't like his music but you always refer to "his attitude" and I cant figure out where you are coming from. I followed Zappa since I was about 15 years old and as far as I am concerned, if you are a guitar player or guitar lover the man has to rank up there in the top 20 all time. 

[video=youtube_share;p2J_tYGH8yA]http://youtu.be/p2J_tYGH8yA[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have seen this reference to Zappa before. I think you also hate George Carlin. Like Carlin, Zappa was raw and told it like it was. Political and had no use for religion. I can get where you don't like his music but you always refer to "his attitude" and I cant figure out where you are coming from. I followed Zappa since I was about 15 years old and as far as I am concerned, if you are a guitar player or guitar lover the man has to rank up there in the top 20 all time.


For you and in your opinion. But again, that is your opinion, not mine. 

You also put words in my mouth. 

For your information, I did not say I "hate" Frank Zappa, George Carlin or anyone else. I do not like people's attitude or some of the things they do and how they do them, but I don't hate the person.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

“The Ultimate Rule ought to be: 'If it sounds GOOD to you, it's bitchin'; if it sounds BAD to YOU, it's shitty. The more your musical experience, the easier it is to define for yourself what you like and what you don't like. American radio listeners, raised on a diet of _____ (fill in the blank), have experienced a musical universe so small they cannot begin to know what they like.” 
― Frank Zappa


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been huge into bands and then moved on as my musical tastes evolve. Music isn't technical for me, its more about emotion. I can't say I like a band/artist for their raw genius or talent. 

Saying that, I could never stand Kiss. Without the gimmicks, they wouldn't have ever gotten the gig. Purely "meh". Nothing catchy, nothing powerful, nothing at all but fizzle, or for me anyway.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am more into intrumental performance than vocals. As for that, I see the human voice as muscial instrument. I prefer to listen to the guitar and hammond B3 over the voice, even though it is the most flexible instrument there is. As for the lyrics, with few exceptions, I really don't forcus on them. If you ask me to recall lyrics, there are very few and 50% at least are by Frank Zappa (What does that say about how my mind works). If I want words, I'll read a novel or listen to a stand-up comedian. That puts me into a very small minority, I guess. Instrumental performance is never featured in contemporary pop and hip hop music, which is why, with rare exceptions, I don't have time for it.


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Kiss is terrible and I think even the fans know it... from what I've read in guitar mags people like Dimebag loved kiss ggrowing up because of the image and attitude, the music was secondary.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, I never got Kiss. Same way I never got the Bay City Rollers, or Motley Crue or any of the big hair bands of that era, for that matter.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have seen this reference to Zappa before. I think you also hate George Carlin. Like Carlin, Zappa was raw and told it like it was. Political and had no use for religion. I can get where you don't like his music but you always refer to "his attitude" and I cant figure out where you are coming from. I followed Zappa since I was about 15 years old and as far as I am concerned, if you are a guitar player or guitar lover the man has to rank up there in the top 20 all time.


And if you happen to be a percussionist, perhaps even higher.
[video=youtube;YSavN19ZJ4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSavN19ZJ4g[/video]


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> What is most annoying about Zappa is he thought too much of himself and was always ready to let others know.......and he did.


Wow...another statement from Headplasty that I disagree with. I am not surprised. I am also not surprised that it is a completely ignorant statement. Frank liked to throw things in the face of establishment and enjoyed stirring the pot though, that is for sure.

Funny though...I think Headplasty's 'beef' with Zappa ("thought too much of himself and was always ready to let others know") actually fits Headplasty more than anyone I know.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Despite some character flaws and such on his part, this is a work of Genius. Sorry about the 39 years old video quality, but hey...

[video=youtube;isJpmm11_10]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isJpmm11_10[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Despite some character flaws and such on his part, this is a work of Genius. Sorry about the 39 years old video quality, but hey...
> 
> [video=youtube;isJpmm11_10]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isJpmm11_10[/video]


What makes it "genius" exactly? That it seems to make minutes feel like hours? 
i find it pretty grating actually, like a bunch of scales strung together and made to sound random.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL... I could and do listen to that music, er, noise, for hours on end.


----------

